

Ask HN: Design for a non-designer - Shankem

Hello, I've been working on an app for android (game) in my spare time, learning android as I go, everything has turned out how I've wanted except the look and feel, UI, UX, I would consider all of those to fall under design. I plan on trying to build some websites/webapps eventually as well, learning as I go. I'm wondering if perhaps there's some guidelines for good design, tools that I'm just not aware of, or anything else that could help me become a better designer. Even if I can improve on my design skills though, I feel like at the end of the day I'm not a graphic artist and these things are just not possible for me.<p>I've also thought about getting another person to do design, but I feel like I really don't have a good enough understanding of what good design is and how to work with someone who just does the design. Are there any good guides and/or tools people have read/used to help in design, whether for a mobile app or website? Thanks!
======
pdenya
Check out this article, I learned a ton about making things look good from it:
[http://flyosity.com/tutorial/crafting-subtle-realistic-
user-...](http://flyosity.com/tutorial/crafting-subtle-realistic-user-
interfaces.php)

I'm not sure what kind of assets you need but you might want to just buy
vector stock art and customize it as needed rather than dealing with hiring a
designer.

~~~
Shankem
Thanks for the advice, the article was helpful.

------
revorad
Design for Hackers by David Kadavy is really good -
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1119998956/ref=as_li_qf_sp_...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1119998956/ref=as_li_qf_sp_asin_il_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=pretgrap-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=1119998956)

